# New Orleans Hornets (20-11) @ Los Angeles Clippers (10-19)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










Staples Center, Los Angeles, CA 
9:30pm CST











































































Preview​
_Peja Stojakovic has been particularly effective from long range against the Los Angeles Clippers in recent years. After their last game, the New Orleans Hornets could certainly use another sharp performance from him.


Stojakovic and the Hornets look to bounce back from one of their worst shooting games of the season when they visit the lowly Los Angeles Clippers on Wednesday night.

New Orleans (20-11) had a five-game winning streak end Monday night, shooting 19.2 percent (5-for-26) from 3-point range in a 97-92 loss to Toronto. The Hornets missed their first 10 shots from beyond the arc, and made fewer than six 3-pointers in a game for just the ninth time this season.

"We just went cold," said David West, who had 33 points on 15-of-21 shooting while his teammates made just 33.9 percent from the field.

Stojakovic connected three times from long range, but also led the team with nine attempts as he finished with 19 points. The veteran forward is perennially one of the league's best 3-point shooters, making 40.0 percent of his attempts for his career._

More

Hornets need this win. I feel more confident in them getting this win more than I do about the next two upcoming games. Geaux Hornets!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I hate to say, I don't know what to expect in this game. If our outside shots are falling I say we win, because for some reason no matter how many we miss they keep shooting them. I remember Byron said he feel like his team think the 3 point shot is the 10 point shot. Hey Byron I agree. We really need to address our backup pg position, Bobby and Pargo are killing us. And could someone please slash to the basket from time to time.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

I got a feeling that this game will be more between Chris Kaman and Tyson Chandler than anything. If the Clips crash the boards (particularly offensively), and get second chance points they'll stay in this game. The last thing they need is for Kaman to give the Clippers energy, especially if he will defend David West.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Clippers inserted Josh Powell into the starting lineup tonight instead of Thornton. Let's go Hornets!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Vinicius getting an early look tonight...Kind of erratic,but at least he's giving some activity.Bench hasn't totally screwed up yet...We must be living in an age of miracles


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Vinicius getting an early look tonight...Kind of erratic,but at least he's giving some activity.Bench hasn't totally screwed up yet...We must be living in an age of miracles


:laugh:

I'll hold my thoughts on the bench until after the game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tied up at 41 at halftime.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Peja is pushing the lead!!! Oh, and by the way, what the hell is wrong with MoPete?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wonder if Pargo will get in the game...I would guess he may be in the doghouse since Jackson and Vinicius got his PT in the second quarter


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Just gonna leave CP in for now I guess


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Butler must be in the doghouse too.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

oh and by the way a comfortable win tonight for the hornets


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Butler hasn't been good for too much lately.


CP turns the ball over late in the game,that comes as a surprise actually...I think the scorer cheated him out of an assist by mistaking a lob pass to Chandler for a missed shot.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Not a good shooting night for CP and I was hoping he'd finish without a turnover but at least they got the win. :clap:

West played a nice game and Tyson did pretty good.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You wonder what the Clippers would want to Brevin Knight if they decided to ditch this season.He's certainly not an extremely productive player and he has a history of nagging injuries,but he would do wonders for the Hornets bench...Just bring him in so CP can take a breath.He wouldn't light up the world for you,but he also wouldn't lose the game for you.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Why the hell didn't Rasual, Julian, or Pargo play?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Why the hell didn't Rasual, Julian, or Pargo play?


Well I don't know about Julian but Rasual and Pargo have both been sucking really hard lately. I won't complain tonight because it worked and the Hornets won. Julian is a rookie but Rasual and Pargo must know they have to do better.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I wonder what was going through Dunleavy's mind at this moment.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

supermati said:


> Why the hell didn't Rasual, Julian, or Pargo play?


Scott said after the game that he was trying to send a message by putting Vinicius out there and keeping those three on the bench. I was a lil surprised that he spoke out against them but it will probably get results, hopefully.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

noballer07 said:


> Scott said after the game that he was trying to send a message by putting Vinicius out there and keeping those three on the bench. I was a lil surprised that he spoke out against them but it will probably get results, hopefully.


Surprised? Were you surprised that he spoke out against that group of guys in particular or that he spoke out against players because we all know he has no problem speaking out against players. I'm hoping benching those guys does get results because heaven knows they need to get their minds and their games right. Hornets have no room for errors in this tough Western Conference. 

In other news, Bowen could be back as soon as tomorrow against Golden State. That should help a little bit more with the frontcourt depth.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Surprised? Were you surprised that he spoke out against that group of guys in particular or that he spoke out against players because we all know he has no problem speaking out against players. I'm hoping benching those guys does get results because heaven knows they need to get their minds and their games right. Hornets have no room for errors in this tough Western Conference.
> 
> In other news, Bowen could be back as soon as tomorrow against Golden State. That should help a little bit more with the frontcourt depth.


I was surprised that he spoke out period. Rasual, Wright, and Pargo haven't been doin their jobs lately and they needed this wakeup call, but I didn't expect Scott to go and say that in the manner he did. I liked it though, and I'm sure it will work. Maybe Julian Wright will step up because of this and the fact that Bowen may be returning soon; we need the energy that he has the ability to bring out there.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

noballer07 said:


> I was surprised that he spoke out period. Rasual, Wright, and Pargo haven't been doin their jobs lately and they needed this wakeup call, but I didn't expect Scott to go and say that in the manner he did. I liked it though, and I'm sure it will work. Maybe Julian Wright will step up because of this and the fact that Bowen may be returning soon; we need the energy that he has the ability to bring out there.


I certainly hope they all step up. They're sorely needed. They need to get serious. We'll see how they fare after this calling out.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh yeah, and this is dedicated to the Clipper's announcers.










:laugh:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Oh yeah, and this is dedicated to the Clipper's announcers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------

